# New Stabila



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh top notch web site:blink:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I should of trademarked that name...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom M said:


> I should of trademarked that name...


What name:blink:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

plazaman said:


> can these level take abuse ?


A few years ago a local tool store had a Stabila rep out for a sponsored event, free hot dogs, drawings for product, the whole nine yards. The biggest thing was the level toss, whoever could throw a 48" Stabila level across the parking lot the furthest won a new 48" level, when all was said and done they tested the level that got tossed a hundred + yards 50 times against the new one, and it still read true.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice, I am going to get me a 16'', 48'' Stabila Level Set!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Stabilas have been on my list for a while, will start with a torpedo.

So question for Stabila owners; what model Stabila do you own/would recommend for carpentry, and why? They have quite a few choices.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> Stabilas have been on my list for a while, will start with a torpedo.
> 
> So question for Stabila owners; what model Stabila do you own/would recommend for carpentry, and why? They have quite a few choices.


What kind of work do you primarily do? 

Levels are kind of like potato chips - you can't have just one. :thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> What kind of work do you primarily do?
> 
> Levels are kind of like potato chips - you can't have just one. :thumbsup:


I am expectiong a full set, torpedo to jamb (I really like the plate levels as well, been in a few situations where that would have been handy).

I was doing general remodeling, kitchen/bath/assorted, just short of full new additions though I have rebuilt a couple. Currently it is finish carpentry (and cab shop where I could use a good caliper).

To clarify, I am not asking which levels I need as in "should I get a 4' or a 5' or a 6' (I need *cough*want*cough* them all)?" I mean which 4' Stabila level do folks recommend and why? Are lighted vials useful or more gimick? etc..

Hope that's clearer. :laughing:

Like here is the main Stabila level page,

http://www.stabila.com/main.taf?p=1,1

so from this page what "group" do your levels come from? Do you recommend that group and if so why?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> A few years ago a local tool store had a Stabila rep out for a sponsored event, free hot dogs, drawings for product, the whole nine yards. The biggest thing was the level toss, whoever could throw a 48" Stabila level across the parking lot the furthest won a new 48" level, when all was said and done they tested the level that got tossed a hundred + yards 50 times against the new one, and it still read true.


 Send those guys to the Olympics.. if they can toss a level 100 yds imagine what they could do with a javelin!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I always used Johnson levels when I started out.

When lowes clearanced off stabila I went nuts.

I picked up a 

16" 24" w/ lighted vials, 32" 48", 48" magnetic, 78" , and 6-10 plate level.

I love everyone of them. Just need a way to carry them around.

Anyone have a good way to carry around a plate level?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MW watch you favorite tool stores for the sales on these levels as they are pricey when not on sale. I got the jammers set then the 59"-24"combo, no need for a 8footer because my Starrett is 2nd to none! the 4' craftsman will have to do for now. About the torpedo, I think it is a waste of money because other brands are much more affordable and they are designed the same way. This Bostitch has a angle finder on it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have two of the 48" Festool branded Stabila's with the lighted vials, center bridge and layout scale. 

I love the lights. 

I own the 18"(?), 32, 48 (both Festool lighted vials) 59" and the 78"

I have the padded case to carry them in.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh:blink: well I carry mine in a Stabila tube case thats 8feet long, I don't care for it too much:whistling


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> To clarify, I am not asking which levels I need as in "should I get a 4' or a 5' or a 6' (I need *cough*want*cough* them all)?" I mean which 4' Stabila level do folks recommend and why? Are lighted vials useful or more gimick? etc..
> 
> Hope that's clearer. :laughing:
> 
> ...


I prefer the 196 group for a number of reasons...

1) They're constructed with heavier extrusions than the other series (except of course the 196 LED). 

2) They have hand holes. This may not be a big deal to some, but the hand holes are lined with a soft rubber, making them more comfortable to grip. In addition, the holes provide a point to clamp the level to a workpiece, should that be necessary. 

3) There are removable rubber end caps on this series that minimize marring of walls. 

4) There's a hanging hole in this series, allowing you to hang the level up for storage or to keep it out of the way. 

5) We've been using this series (& its predecessor) for 20 years. In that time, we've had 2 levels go out of whack. Both were replaced under warranty.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

GRB said:


> but the hand holes are lined with a soft rubber:shifty:, making them more comfortable to :whistling


Do they clean up easy:jester:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Stabilas are all we use. :thumbsup:





bretth0214 said:


> Yeah Stabila is the only way to go. They are the only levels we use and they hold up to all kinds of abuse.





4 seasons said:


> Any good places to buy one online?





smeagol said:


> Price out masterforce levels from menards. Basically grey stabilas


There is no basically about it, they are Stabila levels. They are the older model.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have two of the 48" Festool branded Stabila's with the lighted vials, center bridge and layout scale.
> 
> I love the lights.
> 
> ...


Only the 48" are festool branded right?

Read Katz's review on it, sounds sweet. I am going to see if DynamiteTool *actually* has them in stock. Do you think Bob Marino does?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> MW watch you favorite tool stores for the sales on these levels as they are pricey when not on sale. I got the jammers set then the 59"-24"combo, no need for a 8footer because my Starrett is 2nd to none! the 4' craftsman will have to do for now. About the torpedo, I think it is a waste of money because other brands are much more affordable and they are designed the same way. This Bostitch has a angle finder on it.


DWB I am all Stabila bound at this point, got no use for anything else.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=-ZoUUMPyBIqK8QTk_YGwAw&sqi=2&ved=0CFYQ8wIwAA

A sale would be nice though. :thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> I prefer the 196 group for a number of reasons...
> 
> 1) They're constructed with heavier extrusions than the other series (except of course the 196 LED).
> 
> ...


Is anyone using the electronic version, or heard any reports on it?

http://www.stabila.com/main.taf?p=1,1,4,4


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I carry a 10". 16". 24". 32". And 48" stabilas in a case like this:


----------

